#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >   ..

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 																		 						 												 												 											 													 							





 						 						 						 						 						 						 						 						 						 						 						 											 		 		 		 														                    	                        						 						 						 						 						 						 						 						  						 												 											 													 							                   忿.
        -   -        ..             ..  __ ..
                                   .                        ..
                  ..          ..
                ..     cognitive "  "   character traits .
     "         Costa and Kallick  "    "   Habits of Mind1  .
                .                 ʺ        diversity            .        ɺ  ..
           ɺ       ".        ʺ      (ʺ ޺ Һ       ) .
   : _  ɺ   ɺ ں    ._ 
               .        ʺ ʺ .
                               ʺ                   .
          -         .
  : 
1-    Persisting
2-      Managing Impulsivity
3-      Listening With Understanding and Empathy
4-      Thinking Flexibly
5-      Thinking About Thinking (Metacognition)
6-       Striving For Accuracy and Precision
7-      Questioning and Posing Problem
8-         Applying Past  Knowledge to New Situations
9-         Thinking and Communicating with Clarity and Precision
10-                          Gathering Data through All Senses


11-                            Creating, Imagining, and Innovating
12-                          Responding with Wonderment and Awe
13-                          Taking Responsible Risk
14-                         Finding Humor
15-                          Thinking Interdependently
16-                          Remaining Open to Continuous Learning
         ɺ ɺ  ɡ           ..        : Ⱥ  ̺ ....                   .              " "         .
         ǡ              "  "    " " ..


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More:  ..

----------

